# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 2/27/2008



## Greg (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone heading over tomorrow night? I might, especially if they pick up snow out of tonight's event. NOAA is calling for 3-6" at elevation which unfortunately Sundown doesn't have, but who knows...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2008)

You talking about Wed. night.  The thread title has today's date?  I'm probably doing a Thursday afternoon sess.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> You talking about Wed. night.  The thread title has today's date?



My bad. Fixed.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Anyone heading over tomorrow night? I might, especially if they pick up snow out of tonight's event. NOAA is calling for 3-6" at elevation which unfortunately Sundown doesn't have, but who knows...



I saw that too but there was a note that nw ct has such a small area at the required elevation that no warnings were necessary.  probably talking 1500-2000 feet which would really be the far far far northwest corner and the few "summits" that reach that "high".  Its almost laughable at how low our state highpoint is.  The shoulder of a massachussets mtn consitutes our high point.  2380 feet.  We dont even get our own summit.  lol.


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2008)

I was in Norwalk this morning... on the drive home... at 2PM it was 45 degrees in Norwalk and just starting to sprinkle.  Rain on the way up Route 8.  When I hit that spot between the exits for Northfield and Litchfield/Harwinton/Torrington (Route 118 ) it started to snow.  35 degrees in Torrington at about 3:30PM.  It continued to snow for 45 min?  I lost track.  Not snowing now though.

So there's a _chance_ that Sundown will get something.  Maybe a couple of inches.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2008)

severine said:


> So there's a _chance_ that Sundown will get something.  Maybe a couple of inches.



they need it.. i was there last night and it sucked.. very icy conditions. GB was not bad but for the most part the mountain was a sheet of ice.  

I do, however, get a kick out of the fact that every time i go there they have the parks setup differently.


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2008)

Just got the word from Brian... Sundown got about 1" of snow but it's raining steadily now.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> they need it.. i was there last night and it sucked.. very icy conditions. GB was not bad but for the most part the mountain was a sheet of ice.



"Sheet of ice", eh? Welcome to SNE skiing. :lol: We're in a tough part of the year down here. 40 degree days with nights in the teens doesn't lend itself to a great surface. Warm enough to add some water content to the snow, but it doesn't fully soften, then it all firms up at night. We can't expect the mountain to make any more snow. The amount they've made this year is bordering on ludicrous. Gotta either hope for natural here and there, or wait for spring conditions.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2008)

I skied for a bit tonight.  It was... well... very wet... very very wet.  I was literally wringing the water out of my gloves on the rides up and was wringing out my jacket and pants when I got done.  Looks like they received an inch or so before the rain started and it was coming down hard.  It's gonna be rough if we get a deep freeze before some of that water can drain out.  The snow was very soft and most of the icy spots were even loosening up.  It made for some challenging skiing in the bumps, at least to me, the snow was so heavy that it was pretty unforgiving if you got in the back seat (no forcing the tails around if they were weighted at all).  The snow was real slow in the flat sections (poling required at times between the two sections of bumps on Temptor) but still seemed pretty fast on the steep section of bumps.  There were some 'slush explosions' on some bumps to give you an idea of how loose it was... 

That said I _will_ be there tomorrow night, however I will be running the lift department for the night since I had to switch nights to make other plans work out...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll be interested to read the trip report for tomorrow night. i flipped a coin and went with Monday night before the rain was coming in. i clung to the hope that the snow from Friday night would miraculously hold up until i got there.   :roll:      when i got in my car @ 5:30 to drive up it was 45 degrees.. as i watched the temp drop driving up RT 8 i feared the conditions would be slick when i got there. i had fun anyway and will be back, hopefully next week:grin:

 if you guys have a good night tomorrow i'll be mad (at myself).


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I'm going to skip it tonight. Saturated bumps and falling temps is not a good combination. May try for Friday night if the snow actually happens.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Timmy and I were thinking of going but yeah, seems like a wash at this point...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2008)

It all depends on how cold it gets this afternoon.  Could be some really good spring conditions if it doesn't freeze up too fast...


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It all depends on how cold it gets this afternoon.  Could be some really good spring conditions if it doesn't freeze up too fast...



I don't know, man. It's barely above freezing there right now. As soon as the sun goes down, those bumps will be hard...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I don't know, man. It's barely above freezing there right now. As soon as the sun goes down, those bumps will be hard...



Yeah, you're probably right.  It didn't seem that cool to me this morning, which probably has me thinking that it's warmer than it really is.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm hoping they will be semi-soft tomorrow afternoon.  I'm looking at a 1:30 arrival.


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm hoping they will be semi-soft tomorrow afternoon.  I'm looking at a 1:30 arrival.



With a high of 23*F? Ha ha ha. Don't count on it. But don't let that deter you - icy bumps are good for you.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> With a high of 23*F? Ha ha ha. Don't count on it. But don't let that deter you - icy bumps are good for you.



I know I know.  After seeing Dr. Gallo I'm going to head to Sundown or Southington (gasp!).  My main goal is working on all those drills that I neglect because I'm getting rocked in the bumps.  But I think the extra driving will be worth it even if the bumps are icy.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

Slackers!


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Slackers!



You going?


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

Nope, I'm living vicariously through all of you. So get out there!





SRSLY, workin' on it. Getting up North every weekend is straining resources a bit, though...


----------

